
ColorKitty: Find palettes from pictures - based2
https://colorkitty.com/
======
Hopsken_
Hi, hackers.

I'm the developer of this little website. Really excited to be on HackerNews.
It is really a pleasure to see so many people like it, so I decide to
opensource it. You can check the source code of it here:
[https://github.com/Hopsken/colorkitty](https://github.com/Hopsken/colorkitty).

And, thanks for all the kind advice. You guys are really awesome.

~~~
hoyd
Nice to see an alternative app for this. I made one a while back -
[https://apps.hoyd.net/hexcolors/](https://apps.hoyd.net/hexcolors/) which
does the same using flask, python and bash. Been using it quite a bit for
extracting colours from images. Also set up a Twitter not to find colours in
satellite imagery:
[https://twitter.com/FiveEarthColors](https://twitter.com/FiveEarthColors)

~~~
Hopsken_
Nice work! Really love the idea of finding colours in satellite image.

------
Theodores
NEW PALETEE

Small typo bang centre of the page, but it is with the help of HN criticism
that these things get ironed out.

I thought the product was really nice. If I was to suggest a useful addition
and that is to make it software as a service with an API. If you are building
an ecommerce catalogue then it is useful to be able to automatically get the
colours of products and a third party app with hooks for the likes of Magento
could be useful. Of course the algorithms for doing colour palettes can be
done with some Imagemagick code but most people are not very aware of how
colours work. Even though people use colour pickers and have heard of 'HSV'
doing anything algorithmically with images and colours just has this obstacle
in the way of programmers not necessarily being into colours - that is for
design and the two may never mix!

The interface is clean and can lure people in, put some API together and a few
tiers of plans and this could find a niche.

------
stebox
How do people make these gorgeous web applications? I know what are the tools,
but I wonder what this specific site uses.

~~~
striking
This one uses [https://ant.design/](https://ant.design/). Figured that out
with [https://www.wappalyzer.com/](https://www.wappalyzer.com/).

~~~
nighthawk454
Ah, your comment came in while I was typing. First I've heard of wappalyzer
though, I just checked the inspector for interesting tag patterns. Neat!

------
tinalong
This is wonderful. Well done, I've been looking for somewhere to get my
branding colors for my side projects!

------
sfifs
Very nice! Might be great to add an option to crop pics and possibly also
change brightness/contrast of the source pic. I got a beautiful pallette out
from a pic I had but realized it's dull because the source pic exposure was
poor. Wonderful tool!

------
xmichael999
Where is the link to buy a custom picture frame using the palette???

------
ltr_
nice project. I was looking to extract a palette for a custom color scheme for
my syntax highlighter based on my cat's colors. I was too lazy to look for a
tool, now I have no excuse. and yeah I love my cat. she has to listen to my
rants about my own code all day.

~~~
FreeFull
Nice coincidence that the project is called ColorKitty too.

------
echelon
_" Some unexpected error happen, please try again"_

Seems like the site may be under load at the moment.

~~~
Wistar
Yes, it seems kaput. No way to upload a palette-derivation image or, well,
anything.

~~~
twic
It worked for me just now. Proof:
[https://imgur.com/a/4QorTg6](https://imgur.com/a/4QorTg6)

------
bradknowles
There’s no explanation of what the site does, who built it, or how to use it.

~~~
tjoff
_" Find perfect palettes from delicious pictures"_

Upload or provide an URL to an image, see the two hamburger menus (left+right)
for more controls.

Pretty neat that you could see and change where the colors were sampled from.

------
mushufasa
i tried going to the 'buy me a coffee' link, but 404. the author's personal
website link also was broken

